# Pakistani needle craft



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Over the past few weeks I have been exploring shops of local hand crafts. I have turned up several examples of excellent talent with the needle. Enjoy!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Awe inspiring work for sure. I suspect it would prove to be an absorbing hobby, but pretty labor intensive for work to make a living! Your examples are certainly beautiful.


----------

